# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Πακέτο Media Player PC + Περιφερειακά

## pas2007

Σύνθεση PC
Κουτί: CoolerMaster Elite 130
APU: AMD Sempron 3850 box Socket AM1 1.3GHz with Radeon R3 (εγγύηση)
M/B :MSI AM1T sAM1, 2xddr3, 2xSata
RAM: 8GB ddr3 1600 Crucial (lifetime εγγύηση)
PSU: HEC GROUP (Heroichi) WINDMILL 385W PRO RETAIL
SSD: Kingston v300 2.5'' 60GB Sata 3 (Εγγύηση)
HDD: Hitachi 250GB Sata 2
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit Ελληνικά Αγγλικά
Περιφερειακά
Monitor: Turbo-X 19.5" TX-195MXC σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητη (2 χρόνια εγγύηση)
Printer: Epson Stylus photo R285 (CD DVD Printer)
Speakers: Creative Inspire T10  2.0 stereo 20W (εγγύηση)
Δώρο
Κάρτα Wifi: USB power on 
USB Hub Belkin
Σετ Ποντίκι πληκτρολόγιο Microsoft
Σε άριστη κατάσταση όλα, παραλαβή από το σπίτι μου στο Κερατσίνι, δεκτός ο έλεγχος.
Τιμή 280€

----------

